# Where do you get your news from?



## El Porko Fako (Jul 5, 2017)

I thought that making this thread would be timely considering CNN just lost even more of what little credibility and dignity they had left. After this incident, I'd like to believe that people are starting to look for new outlets to get their news and information from. That's what I'm hoping this thread will be used for. To provide people better resources for information if they are currently in the dark and looking for sources that aren't dogshit.

So, where do you folks typically get your news from and/or what do consider to be reliable sources of news?


----------



## WW 635 (Jul 5, 2017)

The news subforums here and EDF.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 5, 2017)

El Porko Fako said:


> So, where do you folks typically get your news from and/or what do consider to be reliable sources of news?



Here.


----------



## escapegoat (Jul 5, 2017)

Depends on where the news happens, or what sort of news it is.  For international stuff, Reuters, usually. They are pretty good about not actually publishing stuff that isn't yet confirmed. If it's something that happened in the states, your best bet is often to go with the site of the local stations/papers where a thing is actually happening.

For American politics, though, everything is pretty much garbage now.


----------



## Hui (Jul 5, 2017)

Here


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Jul 5, 2017)

The Daily Mail. I love tabloid journalism, and they even throw in a few facts now and again.


----------



## Florence (Jul 5, 2017)

The BBC or here when I want to know what happened, and the Daily Wire or the Spectator for when I want to read opinion pieces.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jul 5, 2017)

I start by learning what the day's big issues are by the usual sources - cable news, facebook, etc. Then I go almost anywhere else to actually learn about it. 

I read a lot of websites. There are some I think are trustworthy - slate, Washington Post, new york times, so on. I read as many as I can find because i won't trust just one. And yes, I find out a lot here, too.


----------



## Slumber Crasher (Jul 5, 2017)

Mostly CBC and the local newspaper.  Also Facebook, though I don't seek out news there, per say, it just happens to be easily available or being discussed by friends when I log on for other reasons.  And also here, as has been mentioned by many.  I try to get news from as many sources as I can, and I like to read about the same issues from opposing perspectives - though sometimes I get burnt out from all the endless bad news and just avoid news altogether for a week or two.


----------



## Neil (Jul 5, 2017)

I usually just go to local news sources to learn my stuff.
If that's not possible, I read from every possible source from both sides of the political isle. If I get an article from a left wing site, I either go to the most centrist site possible or find a right leaning site.

Obviously I'm not gonna go from OccupyDemocrats to The Blaze or Alex Jones, I keep my sources within the realm of plausibility.


----------



## DildoGaggins (Jul 5, 2017)

Here and /Pol/


----------



## Brit Crust (Jul 5, 2017)

Nowadays I get my news on here. I like how Kiwi Farms itself is nonpartisan compared to other major news outlets.

But mostly I'd rather stay away from news altogether, for the sake of my mental well-being.


----------



## John Titor (Jul 6, 2017)

I generally check local news and facebook to stay in the loop. For reliability, basically this chart:






I tend to disregard sources I never heard of.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jul 6, 2017)

John Titor said:


> I generally check local news and facebook to stay in the loop. For reliability, basically this chart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That chart is great!


----------



## Florence (Jul 6, 2017)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> That chart is great!


I dunno, I think I prefer this one /sneed




You have three guesses as to who made it, and the first two don't count.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jul 7, 2017)

John Titor said:


> I generally check local news and facebook to stay in the loop. For reliability, basically this chart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao at CNN, The Failing New York Times (a former newspaper), WaPo, ABC and NBC not being heavily biased.


----------



## El Porko Fako (Jul 8, 2017)

NotAKitty said:


> I dunno, I think I prefer this one /sneed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is such bullshit dude. No mention of Fox and Friends, the most patriotic, truthful, and free news network in the US?

Not even worth of a golf clap. 0/10.


----------



## Lurkman (Jul 9, 2017)

the news subforum here mostly because it's where I can see a discussion of the news being talked about in the thread.


----------



## nad7155 (Jul 9, 2017)

Greg Gutfeld on Saturday because Kat Timpf and Tyrus.

Fox on 5 PM EST because Kat Timpf and Eboni Williams.

Fox On 9 pm EST because Kimberly Guilfoye, and the Jesse Watters shits on Juan Williams.




Spoiler



Actual news? If you are not a total tard you can find most of the truth by looking and analyzing.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Jul 10, 2017)

I get my news from CNN, and I think this whole thing is being blown out of proportion, honestly.



Spoiler: Let's handle this like adults, please.



*BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA NAW FUCK THAT PINKO COMMIE SOCIALIST GARBAGE DID YOU REALLY THINK I'D WATCH THE CLINTON NEWS NETWORK BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA FUCK YOU FAGGOTS 14/88 HERKSTER RIDES AHRD TO KILL DA PIGS AND BABYRAPERS YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!*


Realtalk tho I get my news from Daily Mail, BBC, Reuters, Slate, Reason, The Guardian, WND, and The Independent.


----------



## Anonimo (Jul 10, 2017)

Mostly, I tend to avoid watching the news on TV. It always disappoints me how every time I see two or more talking heads look like they're finally on the cusp of a break through interrupted because someone wants to sell me something I don't need. Though if my family has CNN or MSNBC on at the dinner table, I'll look up maybe once or twice reacting to the coverage for a moment.

I tend to read BBC News and Reuters. Though I also read New York Times, Washington Post, The Hill, NPR, and occasionally Wall Street Journal. My personal gold standard though is that if I can't find stories concerning American politics on BBC or Reuters saying the same thing as an article from MSNBC or FOX,  I should take it with a grain of salt. Unless the article is from InfoWars or their ilk, in which case I won't give it the time of day.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jul 10, 2017)

https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/conspiracy/
^List of all news sources I trust


----------



## ADN_VIII (Jul 11, 2017)

BBC World News for international. 
Al-Jazeera English if I need something specific but the ties to the Qatar government leaves me leery of anything related to US foreign policy. 
Fox and CNN aren't awful in a pinch, but generally I'm only looking for headline to do further research elsewhere because fuck Fox and CNN.


----------



## Wraith (Jul 16, 2017)

Drudge Report for me. The guy links to pretty much everything so that takes care of all I need. I get other little bits here and there traveling 4chan and Kiwi.


----------



## Audit (Jul 16, 2017)

I use Reuters as my main source for international news, but I always cross reference important events with the RT to get a second opinion. I used to use the BBC a lot but ever since the Siege of Aleppo I've noticed that they tend to have a lax policy on fact checking and have since stopped using it. For information on the Syrian Civil War, I tend to use liveuamap.com and various reliable journalists on the ground.


----------



## Chill Fam (Jul 16, 2017)

Normally I don't read the news, but when I hear about something that piques my interest I usually stop by DailyMail.


----------



## MG 192 (Sep 5, 2017)

Honestly, just this site. I don't trust any news source for information seeing as the mainstream media are no longer expected to provide accurate information without a partisan spin. I don't trust academia since most will only preach to the leftist choir and I do not consider my family reliable source of information for news.

Kiwi Farms is the only site I come across that I can mostly rely on for the latest happening and also learn a lot from without fear of being heavily mislead. Perhaps this has to do with the site being one of the final bastion of free speech. At least this is a place where intelligent discussions thrive and no tolerance for bullshit.

Essentially, I read and start learning on Kiwi Farms about an important political, social, or religious topic. Then if I want to talk about it in real life, I do further research. The day Kiwi Farms leave the Web is the day I stop going to online communities.


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Sep 5, 2017)

Super Smash Bros. Fan said:


> Honestly, just this site. I don't trust any news source for information seeing as the mainstream media are no longer expected to provide accurate information without a partisan spin. I don't trust academia since most will only preach to the leftist choir and I do not consider my family reliable source of information for news.
> 
> Kiwi Farms is the only site I come across that I can mostly rely on for the latest happening and also learn a lot from without fear of being heavily mislead. Perhaps this has to do with the site being one of the final bastion of free speech.
> 
> Essentially, I read and start learning on Kiwi Farms about an important political, social, or religious topic. Then if I want to talk about it in real life, I do further research.


As dumb as this sounds, yeah. Given that we have users all over the autism political spectrum, it's nice to get it and hear opinions from both sides and the middle, something that's not terribly easy to find on any one site alone (and I'm too lazy to check a bunch). Kiwis have a tendency to find shit that other news sites will conveniently forget or misconstrue, so lies and idiocy tend to get caught quickly.

Also, people shitposting in the NK megathread amuses me.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Sep 5, 2017)

As independent as I can get it, from here or from the likes of Styxenhexenhammer666 on Youtube.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Sep 5, 2017)

Kiwi Farms, mostly.


----------



## MG 192 (Sep 6, 2017)

Sergeant Politeness said:


> As dumb as this sounds, yeah. Given that we have users all over the autism political spectrum, it's nice to get it and hear opinions from both sides and the middle, something that's not terribly easy to find on any one site alone (and I'm too lazy to check a bunch). Kiwis have a tendency to find shit that other news sites will conveniently forget or misconstrue, so lies and idiocy tend to get caught quickly.
> 
> Also, people shitposting in the NK megathread amuses me.


And that is what attracts me to this forum. At first I thought it was just about laughing at people somehow worse off than most Kiwis on the forum. Then I decided to take a gander at the Deep Thoughts and News section and I was like "Wow, there's really something to this forum". I began to grow fond of this site. Finally, a place where I can nurture my political growth with a group of people who not only somewhat know what they are talking about but are willing to hear out what other people say. After reading this forum, I actually feel semi-informed instead of being totally in the dark.

As for other sites, the only other one I have seen that I do not find totally revolting is Politics Forum (not Political Forum, that shit is cancerous). There's more communist sympathy out there (just as a warning) but it also has a wide amount of users worldwide (I would argue it is just as diverse if not more so than Kiwi Farms) from all political spectrums. As for political discussions, the amount of intellects makes me wonder if they are on a whole different level than I was able to comprehend. Granted, they argue a lot, but in a political forum, that is inevitable. I should give that site another chance.


----------



## Save Goober (Sep 6, 2017)

Mostly from here really, but I used to check google news feed pretty regularly. If some topic catches my attention I will read a bunch of different sites, usually the Guardian, WaPo, Al-Jazeera, BBC, RT, HuffPo, Breitbart (that and huffpo for lols, mostly), sometimes reddit, whatever, I look at the opposite bias and try to figure out what the truth actually might be or at least my opinion on it. People here are pretty biased too but overall it's actually pretty useful and there are actually well thought out comments.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Sep 6, 2017)

I check Drudge every few hours.


----------



## RG 448 (Sep 7, 2017)

I tuned into CNN during the election because it was the only place I could legally read the leaked Hillary e-mails, and now I mostly rely on Occupy Democrats memes for news.


----------



## heymate (Sep 7, 2017)

I don't really like TV news. Everything is biased. Sometimes they have CBS News breaks on 97.1 FM (the classic rock station I listen to a lot) but I usually switch to something else when the news comes on. However, on the rare occasion I don't touch the dial, the news updates are generally too short to squeeze in any political bias and that's good. A lot of times it's just "blah blah blah someone crashed on the interstate but everyone wore their seatbelts and they were okay". I like happy news.

Our family also gets a local paper every week in the mail. We live in a rural area, so there's not really any crime or anything interesting. I've tried to do the crosswords in the back, but I don't really know much about pop culture so I'm not very good at it.


----------



## SwanDive (Sep 7, 2017)

Various FB groups, forums, and chat rooms.


----------



## MW 002 (Sep 8, 2017)

Kiwi Farms because you guys are pretty good at fact checking


----------



## Slightly Observant (Sep 9, 2017)

BBC, AP, Reuters, NPR, NY Times, WaPo, the Economist, Christian Science Monitor, my local paper and some local websites. No news source is completely objective, but these come pretty close.

For analysis (similar but different from news) I look at Vox, FiveThirtyEight, Politifact, the Atlantic, WaPo, the Economist, and occasionally Wall Street Journal or National Review.

Used to read HuffPo, but had already started moving away from it by the time the election started. And while CNN's reputation has taken some hits recently, I think their international coverage is still good now and then.


----------



## Turkey Beef (Sep 21, 2018)

I get my news from the following places: 

https://www.weaselzippers.us/
https://thelibertydaily.com/
https://www.whatfinger.com/

Back when I was a cuckservative, I used to check up Drudge, but I grew tired of him constantly dicksucking the "mainstream" media, and I was never really interested in the non-political clickbait stories he promotes.


----------



## Douglas Reynholm (Sep 21, 2018)

BBC news maybe Guardian, despite the opinion pieces being utter shite some decent journalism still exists there. Only one I really trust is private eye but its only a monthly print piece.


----------



## gachacunt (Sep 22, 2018)

Kiwi Farms and Reuters are where I get most of my news at, sometimes CNN.


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 22, 2018)

I just ask local homeless what they're thinking about, it's all I need.


----------



## Regu (Sep 23, 2018)

RT, TASS, and Moscow Times are the professional news sources I follow, but I also browse quite a few other forums as I've found that places where people debate tend to be far more honest, wider in their reporting, and true to facts.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Sep 23, 2018)

Reddit and here.


----------



## Regu (Sep 23, 2018)

ICameToplaY said:


> Reddit and here.


TASS is quite literally state propaganda and yet it's still more trustworthy than reddit because at least it's honest in what it is.


----------



## Gent (Sep 23, 2018)

haHA 4chan LMAOOOOOO

fuk those msm fagulas, rite boys??!!1!?




In all seriousness, I tend not to follow any news unless its local to me. Most of whats discussed on MSM is stuff that, while it might affect opinions of things like gun rights and sexual consent, it never affects me personally. IMHO, people who take to heart whats said on MSM need a hugbox but thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## Next Task (Sep 23, 2018)

Twitter or Facebook will tell me 'something has happened'. News sites like BBC/local paper/even Google News to then find out what, in fact, people are reacting to. Anything more than just the basics, everything from here to the New Yorker to Quillette. 

What I actually would like to know, though, is where people go for entertainment news, reviews and so on. I would ideally like a place like The AV Club without the devotion to identity politics - and for that matter, ordinary politics. First their recaps, then the reviews, then every news item became about idpol and/or Trump, and it became useless. I use Dark Horizons for headlines, but they're not much cop for any more information than basic marketing, and I don't have any reviewers from Rotten Tomatoes that are regularly on-point, and they're not very good with smaller films.

Too many news sites, but particularly entertainment-based ones, have become home to the 'a few people on Twitter said something! That's now news.' I just want to read about what's coming out for movies and TV, and have the option of a review or maybe a recap, without dealing with SJW bullshit or constant spoilers if I haven't watched a TV show the moment it aired, or binged the entire season from the moment it was released. Ideally in text form - the pivot to video and podcasts is much more time consuming.


----------



## Leadlight_ (Sep 23, 2018)

The Times, Reuters and BBC, It's a good mix between viewpoints. Generally if I find a story I like, then I'll naturally seek out other sources.

Except from CNN, of course.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Sep 25, 2018)

The kiwi farms sidebar, reading any kind if news is just depressing and makes your life worse. If something will impact my daily life I can always learn about it at the shop or from neighbours.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Sep 25, 2018)

NotAKitty said:


> You have three guesses as to who made it, and the first two don't count.



But what if my first guess was correct? (checked the URL name, which confirmed my hunch)



ICameToplaY said:


> Reddit and here.



rEddit


----------



## KiwiKritter (Oct 4, 2018)

I never really get my news from one single place. I take multiple news sources and formulate a opinion based on that. Mostly random internet ones with no relation to each other. 

Basically: I will overhear news then do my own research


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 4, 2018)

Here or behind the scenes


----------



## Khayyam (Oct 4, 2018)

Kiwi Farms and Reuters for facts, Sky and France 24 for the mainstream take on the situation.


----------



## Megatorg (Jan 20, 2020)

Slashdot. I love tech stuff.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 20, 2020)

A&H. Where else?


----------



## He Who Points And Laughs (Jan 21, 2020)

Multiple sources. The Drudge Report has a substantial list of hyperlinks underneath its linked stories. Instead of bookmarking all of them, I go to drudge to get to xinhua, kyodo, various britbong sources, all of the major US sources, the AP & Reuters wires, and years ago the North Korean and Iranian news sources. Aside from those for geopolitics, also Twitter, the chans, and various forums. Tech news is a different beast all together.

I'll watch news clips on YouTube, as I cut the cable (or as some would say, I cut the electric Jew)


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jan 21, 2020)

Here, and forums like this.  Unvetted news is nothing but gossip, and these days the only way you're going to get counterarguments on anything is if you find them online.


----------



## queerape (Jan 21, 2020)

I try to avoid it at all these days. I have too much shit to deal with myself that I don’t have the patience to hear the news peddle out whatever sensationalized crisis is next about offices being too cold for women and that’s sexist or whatever


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jan 21, 2020)

YouTube, reddit, kiwifarms, Google, Bing, msm, ap, Reuters and 4chan.

I lately just use YouTube and this website for now. Mainstream media, excluding fox news, has fully burnt me out. I remember watching the daily show with Jon Stewart and colbert report along with South Park every week during my high school days. I was probably the only one in my, classes most likely as I was new to the area and looked awkward and never hung out or anything. Never watched fox news as I thought it was evil. Watched a lot of CNN for sure and sometimes MSNBC, CBS, ABC and NPR with democracy now here one moment or there. Reddit back then was not censorship happy or stuck up their own asses as they are now and 4chan was more fun back then. Very liberal and agnostic or athestic back then. Also watched RT and Al Jazeera. 

After 2016, in the aftermath of Bernie being fucked over and Trump winning. I still had hope the democrats would learn but they more retarded than ever for fucks sake. How does this gun control shit or pronoun shit or loving illegal mud people shit gonna help the country. Now I read fox News and breitbart more but just for news reports and tucker. Hannity and Laura Ingraham are no different than their cnn and MSNBC shit birds. Also somewhere along the way dropped the young turks after they became less fun and more cereal business and high unwarranted self importance.

Now these days I am a Trump leaning independent.


----------



## Slimy Time (Jan 21, 2020)

A&H, Twitter, Google and mostly British news sites. The Times and Guido Fawkes.


----------



## Give Her The D (Jan 21, 2020)

If you get your news from A&H, you're just making yourself unhappy. Do what I do here.

I read AllSides and various sources from the left, center and right. You gotta read from all different sources and make a decision for yourself, man.


----------



## Laventry Beria (Jan 27, 2020)

A&H, Reuters and /pol/ all are my trusted sources for news.


----------



## Demonslayer1776 (Jan 28, 2020)

The Root


----------

